# NoelDP



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats to NoelDP, Windows Specialist, our latest TSF Staff addition.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NoelDB*

Welcome to the team! !


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: NoelDB*

Welcome to the MS Support Team:thumb:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: NoelDB*

Welcome aboard Noel DB


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to the TSF team!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the 'Back Room' NoelDP, congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome NoelDP!


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, guys! - In case you weren't aware, my speciality is WGA problems and MGADiag analysis, so if you need a hand in anything relating, just PM me if I haven't already pounced


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the team Noel. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome well done


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!, welcome aboard


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Noel!

John


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, Griff.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Indeed well deserved Noel.

{Team ZigZag}


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Dunno about that, yet, Jan!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, again, all


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, nice to have your expertise Noel, welcome. I love the way this industry has progressed, when I started if you could turn a computer on you were a specialist.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

These forums seem to be almost devoid of WGA problems, to my surprise - I think I've only seen two since I joined (hence my fiddling in other things when I get bored <G>)

...probably just as well, really as I'm having nightmares with my 3G connection at present - it's dropped the line 5 times while I've been typing this!


----------

